# 2 frame nucs



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

bw200314 said:


> Has anyone ever used two frame nucs. Is it good for queen cells or may i ask what is used for


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt97m0hHrS8


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use two frame nucs for all my mating nucs. Mine are two medium frames... often either two of them by dividing a five frame box or four of them by dividing a ten frame box. But some of mine have been single two frame boxes. All of those work great. I set them up by putting a frame of brood and a frame of honey and one extra shake of bees in with a cell.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have successfully raised queens on 2 medium frames but in a divided nuc as a 2 framed nuc on its own is not very stable. I have now made some mating nucs with one rite cell frame cut into 3 pieces and with an internal feeder in the same box and will try them out this spring.
Johno


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

+1 for 2 frame nucs for mating queens. I built some using the DCoates nuc design, modifying it with a divider down the middle and one entrance on each end. Also put a divided inner cover under the top cover so I can open one side without opening the other.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

DaisyNJ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt97m0hHrS8


I've been watching Barnyard Bees all winter. I'm planning on trying out four of those this spring.

Here he talks about the advantage of using these over the mini-nuc.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMGMONcUWQ8&t=4s


List of videos on the 2 frame mating nuc.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=barnyard+bees+mating+nucs


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

Two frame nuc boxes have a myriad of uses ... http://theapiarist.org/a-really-useful-box/

For queen mating I find making a two frame nuc in a standard five frame box (+ a ripe queen cell) with a dummy board to push them altogether is straightforward. Easier to manage than a mini-nuc and you can expand them easily by adding drawn comb as and when needed. It's better doing it this way than having dedicated boxes for two frames (or perhaps full boxes divided appropriately) as you don't have to move the bees out as they expand and you don't need yet more equipment.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I have used two-frame nucs (deep frames) in a four section queen castle (Brushy Mountain design). I was a bit skeptical - I thought they'd be too small and vulnerable to be successful. But I had 100% mating success every time I tried it. In fact it was a bit too successful for my small operation, so I rarely do them anymore. You do need comb (and to some extent extra honey and pollen in the comb resources) to keep them in high gear and expanding through the summer so they make a decent weight by winter. (I am in northern NY, and I see you are in the South, so YMMV.) They were just such bustling, eager beaver hives that I grew very fond of them and really missed them when I gave them away to keep my apiary from growing too large.

Bees are remarkably tolerant of all the unlikely-seeming situations we put them in.

Nancy


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> I use two frame nucs for all my mating nucs. Mine are two medium frames... often either two of them by dividing a five frame box or four of them by dividing a ten frame box. But some of mine have been single two frame boxes. All of those work great. I set them up by putting a frame of brood and a frame of honey and one extra shake of bees in with a cell.


You got any SHB?


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

We don't have SHB where I'm at, but my understanding is that since the bees can cover the two frames they can control wax moth and SHB, where in a larger nuc they have to patrol too much space.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

I am thinking about building son small nucs up for queen breeding also. I've built 2 5 frame nucs in med. , but like the idea of 2 or 3 frame breeding nucs also. I think 3 would be perfect for me. Seems like easier to work with, and also putting in a top box for a feeder. 1 frame honey, 2 frames brood/bees. Then insert a queen cell. Do this sound right?


----------

